# Wago 750 Modbus TCP zu TSX 57 Premium Schneider



## chris1280 (28 April 2015)

Ich dreh gleich durch ..... von Waago der Support in Österreich ist grenzbesch.... in Deutschland = "wir nehmen uns ihres Problems an und rufen sie zurück", was natürlich niemand macht.... bei Schneider weiß ich ja mittlerweile, dass ich nur irgendein Update kriege bei dem nachher weniger funzt als zuvor..... Kann mir hier jemand BITTE helfen.... ich muss 5 Merkerwörter %MW120-124 von einer Waago 750 zu einer Schneider TSP Premium P57 senden. Zusätzlich soll die Schneider Steuerung die Worte %MW140-145 in der Wago Steuerung beschreiben. Ich habe es schon bei der Schneider mit IO Scanning versucht...die lässt aber ein gleichzeitiges lesen und schreiben von Bits offensichtlich nicht zu. Zudem läuft schon eine weitere Modbus TCP verbindung auf der Schneider...... IP Adressen von beiden Steuerung sind bekannt. Wer kann mir da bitte weiterhelfen. ... ?
Ich bin eigentlich schon SPS Programmierer und habe solche Verbindungen mit Can, Profibus, Modbus,..... schon etliche male in Betrieb genommen. Nur die Wago ist mir neu und bei der Schneider kriege ich es nicht zum laufen....

Wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar !...vielen Dank im voraus !


----------



## holgermaik (28 April 2015)

Eventuell hilft es weiter.
%MW0 in der Wago liegt auf Speicheradresse 12288 dez.

Mit was programmierst du die Schneider?


----------



## chris1280 (29 April 2015)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Eventuell hilft es weiter.
> %MW0 in der Wago liegt auf Speicheradresse 12288 dez.
> 
> Mit was programmierst du die Schneider?



Hallo Holger !! erstmal VIELEN DANK ! das mit MW 12288 hat jetzt funktioniert, zwar nur 1 mal,... aber das werde ich noch finden.... leider muss ich die Schneider mit PL7Pro programmiern,... der Kunde hat noch kein Unity.... darf ich fragen woher du das hast ? Handbuch, Manual, ???

nochmals Danke.. freue mich über jeden weiteren Tipp !


----------



## Parick (29 April 2015)

Hallo chris bei Wago steht das im Handbuch zum Controller zum Beispiel für den 750-880 auf Seite 248 ( http://global.wago.com/media/2_products/m07500880_00000000_0de.pdf )


----------

